# Sportsdriver day,plastic cone + GTR = expensive combination



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Just look what i needed to fix today......

A friend did a sportdriving course in his immaculate GTR,after hitting a simple plastic cone on the slippy,wet surface on the driving center his pedestrian security system explodes,lifts the hood and ruins his day.....no damage to the bumper,not even paintdamage,you can´t even see where the cone hit the car......its just one of few not correctly developed parts on the car.

After one hour in the workshop he could join the group again with the pedestrian system removed and a provisional repair.....think i will pull my pedestrian security system out today,as im not interested seeing this system in action on my car:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Aaarg terrible, only a matter of time before this happened... again. Can someone please come up with a simple way of disabling pedestrian security system for when on track? Fuse pull, some passive device to plug in place of the sensor, or whatever?


Thanks


Rich


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate it when that happens.....


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I will just remove mine completly out of the car including the bulb....job done.....:thumbsup:


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

I think the tape kinda completes the look.....Ben is this a mod you can provide?!?!?


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> I will just remove mine completly out of the car including the bulb....job done.....:thumbsup:


Can you post up pictures of where the various modules, sensors & cables are? I would like to come up with a way of disabling without removing. Unfortunately the US Service Manual does not include it.... Lucky them.

Rich


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The sensors are on the front bumper around the top grille....there is 3 of them in total,the connector of them is direct under the plastic where the hoodstick is clipped it,open the 8-10 plastic clips and you can disable the plug,no connection,no explosion:thumbsup:

Just need put a black tape over the bulb in the car


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Boy, this is such crap! What a miserable system!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, will take a look. So by the sounds of what you are saying, with the bumper sensors disconnected then you get a light on the dash, but everthing else runs fine?

If that's the case then sounds like a good solution for the track. Dependant on what sort of signal the sensors send to the ECU it may be possible to plug up a passive device that simulates the non triggered state. Trouble is it's not the sort of thing you can play with trial and error style. :bawling:

In the post on the other time this has happened there is mention of a passenger safety ECU, that also has to be replaced when triggered. Have you found this / removed it?


Rich


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> Thanks, will take a look. So by the sounds of what you are saying, with the bumper sensors disconnected then you get a light on the dash, but everthing else runs fine?
> 
> If that's the case then sounds like a good solution for the track. Dependant on what sort of signal the sensors send to the ECU it may be possible to plug up a passive device that simulates the non triggered state. Trouble is it's not the sort of thing you can play with trial and error style. :bawling:
> 
> ...


If there is no sensors which trigger the ecu.....you don´t need to replace it..:smokin:

I will delete mine completly,i dont want to be the guy the porsche owners laugh loud when i hit a plastic-cone on track :thumbsup:


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Is that an air bag that has gone off as well?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

countvonc said:


> Is that an air bag that has gone off as well?


No,thats the drivers jacket :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Seems pointless all together. Pedestrians should get out of the way when they see a GTR coming anyway. They have the y-pipe as an audible warning to GTF out of my way.

My main concern is extreme evasive maneuvers that people will take at speed to avoid pheasants etc, so as not to activate this retarded extraneous system.

I hit a cone in one of Nissans academy GTR's at 10mph (I outbraked myself) but this didn't happen. 

Bad times for your friend.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

If you think exploding bonnets are bad, have a read of this...



> Recently, Nissan announced that they are developing a pedestrian safety feature which would be based on cellular communications. The company reported that they are in the process of studying a cutting edge Intelligent Transportation System or the ITS which uses the Global Positioning System (GPS) to determine the location of pedestrians which might be accidentally hit by the car.
> 
> The car company also further announced that the new system currently being developed will be using the next 3G cellular communications system. The said system will be used to pinpoint the location of a pedestrian and its relative risk of being hit by the car.
> 
> ...



And no it's not April 1st..

I know lets link the GPS system directly with the exploding bonnnet...


Rich


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

This wouldn't matter if it was a simple system to reset, not the £X000 bills that are already making the GT-R a laughing stock... uke:

How come we haven't heard about problems with any other pedestrian safety systems? Or were Nissan the first to market with one on a high performance car?


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

The idea is; if we hot an object any anything above say +5 miles an hour it might be a pedestrian and so the system fires. 

Problem is; Tow bars, Cones, Plastic Bollards, Litter, dustbins blowing around in the wind, Pheasants or peasants (joking). 99% of the time it’s not going to count and the ridiculously stupid price of a reset. Disposable fire once control unit and solenoids is just stupid design. If a solenoid can change a gear at 100th of a second I am sure it can pop a bonnet up and then down again once reset. The design is bonkers. 

When the spec is clear I’ll be disabling mine.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

BTW; I think the tape will do more damage than the cone... paint's so VERY soft.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rich001 said:


> Seems pointless all together. Pedestrians should get out of the way when they see a GTR coming anyway. They have the y-pipe as an audible warning to GTF out of my way.


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Spoony_1984 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Guys

I haven't got myself a GTR yet, but I would imagine once this system is unplugged, its a matter of finding what resistance is expected to replicate these sensors.

The sensors simply send a certain resistance back to the control unit, so if this resistance could be found and resistors fitted in their place it could be solved with no dash lights.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> How come we haven't heard about problems with any other pedestrian safety systems?


GT-R + internet = massive hype

Philip


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Philip said:


> GT-R + internet = massive hype
> 
> Philip


True, but the massive repair costs aren't hype. I spoke to a performance car insurer yesterday and he said claims for minor front end prangs on GT-Rs were causing quite a few insurers to review their stance on them.

I was as sceptical as anyone else when the first "£11k" story came out and prices were apparently adjusted, but they are still stupidly high.
It's a serious problem Nissan need to sort out IMO.

In the meantime, we need the geniuses at GTC to come up with an aftermarket bypass system urgently!


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK so lets get practical about this. Putting aside for the moment the on the road issue and any legal or political correctness associated with disabling the sensors, it is obviously complete lunacy to leave them connected for any off road event.

So I have had a quick look, and as described there are three sensors mounted just inside the grill.



One in the middle just behind the badge.



And two more on each side towards the edge of the grill.




Each has a plug on it and the loom leads as described to a single plug over by the hinge side of the bonet stay.

So I tried unplugging the plug to all three.



Fired the car up and everything seemed to run fine. Except as expected a warning light, with a nice picture of an exploded bonnet flashes at you.



I plugged back up and the light continued to flash on restarting.

Checked for error codes with the AP and there were none, however doing an ECU reset with the trusty AP put the light out.

So This *may* be the way forward but I have a few concerns.

First without knowing what is in the sensors or the input circuitry on whatever they feed one cannot be certain about leaving the inputs floating. However I find it very unlikely that the system will trigger without the sensors connected.

Of bigger concern is what happens if you were to hit a "cone" when on track and then connect back up again afterwards? It is possible that the sensors are a one hit wonder and stay in the triggered condition?

So if thats the case then you would need to remove the sensors, which makes this a much more difficult job if you want to disconnect and reconnect for the road, or for a service?

What do others think, and has anyone got any more data on the sensors?


All that said I realy feel that Nissan should provide an "approved" method of disabling for the track?


Rich


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

We need a button : 

There is one for VDCoff... they should put one for pedestrian 5k bill.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry guys, but I must have my thick head on tonight. How does this POS bonnet pop up system protect pedestrians?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Stops their head hitting the hard engine.

Philip


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Pops the bonnet away from the engine block so they 'the pedestrian' dont deform the bonnet into the hard surface of the block.

You have to have a minimum distance between block and bonnet, without it you have to have a pop up system.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Philip said:


> Stops their head hitting the hard engine.
> 
> Philip


However the driver may get out afterwards and put this right.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hit a small animal or rabbit on country road and not good for you..

i disabled mine by just unpplugging them.

and took the hood bulb off.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Still not a lot of fun for the pedestrian.




Rich


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Of bigger concern is what happens if you were to hit a "cone" when on track and then connect back up again afterwards? It is possible that the sensors are a one hit wonder and stay in the triggered condition?
> 
> So if thats the case then you would need to remove the sensors, which makes this a much more difficult job if you want to disconnect and reconnect for the road, or for a service?
> 
> Rich


Oh my god just imagine coming home from a great track day, park the car and decide to plug the sensors back in...

BAM:chairshot

You might just die getting killed by a system that's supposed to save others...

Though you have to say it's not Nissan's fault, they just follow the rules. The Jag XK has the same system and I guess those are not tracked as often (but they might hit pedestrians more often)

Cheers


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

countvonc said:


> However the driver may get out afterwards and put this right.


:chuckle: Damn right I would!

Stupid thing is, it's not even law yet, is it?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't believe it. It must have been a faulty one.

Anyhow, you're not supposed to hit the cones! 

And I wouldn't want to be the one who has to explain to the cops why my pedestrian launcher was disconnected.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@ Rich-GT: Very good work with the detailed discription:thumbsup:

I would have done it,but writing english is so hard if you have to search google for the right words


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> OK so lets get practical about this. Putting aside for the moment the on the road issue and any legal or political correctness associated with disabling the sensors, it is obviously complete lunacy to leave them connected for any off road event.
> 
> So I have had a quick look, and as described there are three sensors mounted just inside the grill.


Excellent work Rich! I defiantly concur with your thought on the possibility of the bonnet launch control system firing after a re-connect having twa**ed the front end with a feather duster! The sensor look sealed for life and are more than likely solid state devices, it would be interesting to see if your "G" meter still worked on the MFD after these were disconnected??

It would be REALLY good to know if these need to be connected for legal reasons once the vehicle has left the showroom or are they a "nice to have" feature, if they are not a legal requirement I would opt for total disconnection and remove the actuators as well ... as a double bonus it is bound to save some weight too! 

Cheers

Arcam


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Arcam said:


> Excellent work Rich! I defiantly concur with your thought on the possibility of the bonnet launch control system firing after a re-connect having twa**ed the front end with a feather duster! The sensor look sealed for life and are more than likely solid state devices, it would be interesting to see if your "G" meter still worked on the MFD after these were disconnected??
> 
> It would be REALLY good to know if these need to be connected for legal reasons once the vehicle has left the showroom or are they a "nice to have" feature, if they are not a legal requirement I would opt for total disconnection and remove the actuators as well ... as a double bonus it is bound to save some weight too!
> 
> ...


They are for sure a "must have" in the GTr to make it legal....but tbh,do you really think a police officer will put your car of the road as you dont have them installed??

Policeguy: Hello sir,could i see your driver licence and car papers please?
GTR driver: Yes,for sure,everything is stock,only the usual mods like loud exhaust,cobb AP with 700hp mapping,open filters,loud blowoffs and totally worn tyres...
Policeguy: Cool,everything is fine then.......:thumbsup:
GTR driver: Yeah,give my papers back then...
Policeguy: No,your pedestrian launchers are not installed....i will clamp your car now untill you got them installed again....you bastard


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

My plan until somthing better comes up is to pull this plug when on track. If I hit anything I will then not reconnect.

However what I would like to do is work out what is in the sensor, and establish if it's a 1 shot or if it just triggers & resets?

If anyone has completley removed the sensors and has no intention of reconnecting them then I will happily take a look.

I expect this to be a completely stand alone system rather than integrated into any of the MFD functions. A dedicated ECU has been mentioned, that also has to be replaced when triggered, can anyone confirm this?

It looks like this is a different system than that fitted to the Citreon & Jag, as that has a light tube in the bumber with a sensor at each end.

If anyone knows more about the Nissan system them please post it up?


Rich


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> They are for sure a "must have" in the GTr to make it legal....but tbh,do you really think a police officer will put your car of the road as you dont have them installed??
> 
> 
> Policeguy: No,your pedestrian launchers are not installed....i will clamp your car now untill you got them installed again....you bastard


LOL! 

I was not concerned with a random inspection but more a real situation where an accident had taken place and the system had not deployed, chances are no one would really know ... unless it was a serious accident with real causalities and the investigation team was called in to inspect the vehicles which is not uncommon in the UK.

Cheers


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rich-GT said:


> I expect this to be a completely stand alone system rather than integrated into any of the MFD functions. A dedicated ECU has been mentioned, that also has to be replaced when triggered, can anyone confirm this?


Its stand alone,as everything else works normal with the bulb on....:thumbsup:


----------



## THEINZANTIGER (Jul 23, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> Its stand alone,as everything else works normal with the bulb on....:thumbsup:


Rather than disconnecting and then reconnecting sensors, would it not be possible to just relocate the sensors may be 10mm more toward the inside?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Better still, post the part numbers for these and their connectors.

We should then be able to get a price for a set of them, then install them elsewhere away from the front bumper. You could even wire a switch inside the car which flips over the sensors when on the track.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

THEINZANTIGER said:


> Rather than disconnecting and then reconnecting sensors, would it not be possible to just relocate the sensors may be 10mm more toward the inside?


I think disconecting them is much better,as you don´t know how they work....the system works from various factors.....combination from drivingspeed, degrees of impact, deceleration in "G" and other things....thats what Nissan says about it,fmpov it basicly just is not fit to purpose,not seen any other car opening the hood with a small thing like a plasic cone...:lamer:

If someones GTR is faster on track then me......just watch out for flying water baloons....i will throw them out of the window onto your bumpers....so i can stay in front.....


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

So what actually happens? I was under the presumption that once the bonnet deployed, the car would go into limp home mode thus you would have to replace the ECU? (Probably not seeing as your friend managed to tape it down and trackday it)


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

3rd Shift said:


> So what actually happens? I was under the presumption that once the bonnet deployed, the car would go into limp home mode thus you would have to replace the ECU? (Probably not seeing as your friend managed to tape it down and trackday it)


No limp mode.....just a open bonnet,it was just taped down to come to my workshop for a quick repair....,can´t track it with the hood open,you dont see anything and its not really stiff monuted once the hangers are up...:sadwavey:

After 45 minutes everything was fine again,can´t see it now,he is back on track again:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> No limp mode.....just a open bonnet,it was just taped down to come to my workshop for a quick repair....,can´t track it with the hood open,you dont see anything and its not really stiff monuted once the hangers are up...:sadwavey:
> 
> After 45 minutes everything was fine again,can´t see it now,he is back on track again:thumbsup:


Hang on, how did you fix it within 45 minutes? You had all the parts in stock? What about the bonnet ECU?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Disconnected the gas struts?



David.Yu said:


> Hang on, how did you fix it within 45 minutes? You had all the parts in stock? What about the bonnet ECU?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Hang on, how did you fix it within 45 minutes? You had all the parts in stock? What about the bonnet ECU?


No parts needed....just pull the actuators out,3 screws each....clip the bonnet hangers back together again(they break on a build in area but you can reuse 100% them when you secure them with a piece of stainless steel wire.....) 

job done...bonnet ecu...why do you need it,just pull the bulb


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

... if you take out the un-used parts -> stick them on eBay at some silly high price and get a GTR rebate!


----------



## donkey (Dec 13, 2009)

not sure ther is any legal requriement for this, euro NCAP now includes pedestrian safety in its scoring system so protecting the cars occupants is only part of the story.

To get 5*'s these days you must protect the people you hit
Euro NCAP - For safer cars | Pedestrian protection

Similar standards exist throughout the world and it has significantly changed the front end of every new car; raised noses to ensure that pedestrians hit the bonnet rather than have their legs knocked from under them so they dont come through the windscreen, shielded wiper blade components and soft or breakble wiper mountings, soft bonnet and bumper parts and the removal of bullbars from SUV's and has been said earlier there must be sufficient clearence between the compressible bonnet and any solid underbonnet item. The rakish profile of the GTR would not be possible without lifters.

So perhaps it is just nissan complying with this but if someone can find a legal requirement I would be interested to read it.

However if you did disable it and then seriously injured someone (or worse) how would you feel? uke: Apologies for the sobering post.

I'll go for the noisy Y pipe option and scare them back onto the pavement


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

Why can't GTROC ask Nissan if the sensor is a one hit wonder?

Then disable the system for track use :clap:

After all, they include a club booklet when you buy a car.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> If you think exploding bonnets are bad, have a read of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent news, all we need now then is for the mobile phone companies to make GPS enabled phones more affordable to pheasants


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

So when we all took delivery- those who did so last year- we signed a certain piece of disclaimer paper. What we should have all really done as a collective is tell them to stick it where the sun dont shine and refuse to collect the cars till it was sorted. There have been backtracks on certain things, but brake discs consumable? As for this cone incident then how do Nissan justify pre and post track day inspections when this system is left live. Simple I think - override switch for track action or events off the public road.
The more woes I hear about the GTR the more it makes me angry that Nissan have put a car to market with a lot of ill thought out issues that should have been put to bed before sale. Ring times mean nothing if you hit a cone, squirrel, pheasant. 
The ring times mean absolutely nothing in a car that cannot accomplish what it set out to with all this sh1t attached. 
Oil issues, engine recalls, gearbox issues, warranty scares, cant do this, cant do that . Should have had the front end designed properly.
I have had Datsun 160jsss, 180Bsss x 2, 240z x 2, 260z x 2, Nissan 350z and GTR, but this will definately be the last one I ever buy if Nissan dont sort things out and fast!!!!!!!!! My customer loyalty has just been binned.
Rant over


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I think the brake disc issue could be successfully challenged under consumer law ie. fair consumer expectations but nobody to date has challenged them. Interesting also that it is ALWAYS the dealers responsibility not the manufacturer which seems unfair on dealers but would explain their stance.


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> I think the brake disc issue could be successfully challenged under consumer law ie. fair consumer expectations but nobody to date has challenged them. Interesting also that it is ALWAYS the dealers responsibility not the manufacturer which seems unfair on dealers but would explain their stance.


Wholeheartedly agree its on most niggly things that Nissan seem to say nothing to do with us. My CSL had front discs changed twice under warranty and the steering wheel as the alcantara was getting bobbly. Thats what I call customer service from a manufacturer. The reason I was given from the dealer was that it was down to it being a flagship model. Fair do's
Whats Nissans flagship model - The Cube?
I hope you are reading this Nissan and learning a bit about consumer expectancy, as your customer service dept stinks. Past experience before you ask and from the rest of this forum I read nothing but the same.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

bobd said:


> So when we all took delivery- those who did so last year- we signed a certain piece of disclaimer paper. What we should have all really done as a collective is tell them to stick it where the sun dont shine and refuse to collect the cars till it was sorted. There have been backtracks on certain things, but brake discs consumable? As for this cone incident then how do Nissan justify pre and post track day inspections when this system is left live. Simple I think - override switch for track action or events off the public road.
> The more woes I hear about the GTR the more it makes me angry that Nissan have put a car to market with a lot of ill thought out issues that should have been put to bed before sale. Ring times mean nothing if you hit a cone, squirrel, pheasant.
> The ring times mean absolutely nothing in a car that cannot accomplish what it set out to with all this sh1t attached.
> Oil issues, engine recalls, gearbox issues, warranty scares, cant do this, cant do that . Should have had the front end designed properly.
> ...


i agree with everything you had a rant about while on your soap box.:thumbsup:


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

Rich-GT said:


> Aaarg terrible, only a matter of time before this happened... again. Can someone please come up with a simple way of disabling pedestrian security system for when on track? Fuse pull, some passive device to plug in place of the sensor, or whatever?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


the more i find out about this car the less i want to drive it, i am not even sure i want it anymore even though i have had no problems with it after 6 months ownership.:nervous:


----------



## bobd (Mar 25, 2008)

the dentist said:


> the more i find out about this car the less i want to drive it, i am not even sure i want it anymore even though i have had no problems with it after 6 months ownership.:nervous:


At least we have a forum to get on a soap box, although I do not wish to do so. I would be much happier being closer to the ground saying what a great car, never heard of any issues, never had any issues, dealers are great, Nissan customer service are the best in the world bar none.
Truth is that most of the above is the entire opposite.

And the next contestant on the apprentice is =====================
The Customer Service Dept from Nissan
Sir Alan what do you think about that?
They are fired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

I think I will be getting rid soon!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

the dentist said:


> the more i find out about this car the less i want to drive it, i am not even sure i want it anymore even though i have had no problems with it after 6 months ownership.:nervous:


Just enjoy the car....and dont read these post if you are easily worried.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

bobd said:


> So when we all took delivery- those who did so last year- we signed a certain piece of disclaimer paper. What we should have all really done as a collective is tell them to stick it where the sun dont shine and refuse to collect the cars till it was sorted. There have been backtracks on certain things, but brake discs consumable? As for this cone incident then how do Nissan justify pre and post track day inspections when this system is left live. Simple I think - override switch for track action or events off the public road.
> The more woes I hear about the GTR the more it makes me angry that Nissan have put a car to market with a lot of ill thought out issues that should have been put to bed before sale. Ring times mean nothing if you hit a cone, squirrel, pheasant.
> The ring times mean absolutely nothing in a car that cannot accomplish what it set out to with all this sh1t attached.
> Oil issues, engine recalls, gearbox issues, warranty scares, cant do this, cant do that . Should have had the front end designed properly.
> ...


+ 1 on this one


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it's more down to European law on car design - if anyone is interested I think this is the relavent legislation EUR-Lex - 32009R0078 - EN 

As regards frontal protection systems it states that new cars need to adhere to sections 5+6 of Annex 1 - I don't know enough about the design of the car to say whether what is present without the exploding bonnet satisfies the law or to be legal the car needs to have the protection system.....perhaps someone might like to take a look?

At the end of the day if the car is legal without the exploding bonnet then game on, if not then it might get complicated if you are in an accident and the thing doesn't go off.

Just my 2c



donkey said:


> not sure ther is any legal requriement for this, euro NCAP now includes pedestrian safety in its scoring system so protecting the cars occupants is only part of the story.
> 
> To get 5*'s these days you must protect the people you hit
> Euro NCAP - For safer cars | Pedestrian protection
> ...


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Stick a blown fuse in, and plead ignorance


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Mark B said:


> Stick a blown fuse in, and plead ignorance


now thats a good idea if it would work :chuckle:, guilt free & home and dry :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Did this go any further?

Anyone find out if the sensors are fire once? I think not as they'd need to be replaced if the system fires.

Surely MH would be able to answer this or at least find out from Nissan?

I was wondering if there would be any value in buying a sensor in order to replicate the signal to disable it without the light coming on.


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Did this go any further?
> 
> Anyone find out if the sensors are fire once? I think not as they'd need to be replaced if the system fires.
> 
> ...


You would need three of them and the wiring harness, plus they would have to be VERY carefully located to ensure they were not subjected to any sudden G. A Cobb would probably work out cheaper as you could reset the light after reconnection as well as the other Cobb benefits.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

please make this topic a ''sticky'' because there is an option to disable the bonnet.


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

speak to litchfield they have a resisor you put in line so the dont work. You have to get full info off them tho.


----------



## ricknick74 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jm-Imports said:


> hit a small animal or rabbit on country road and not good for you..
> 
> i disabled mine by just unpplugging them.
> 
> and took the hood bulb off.


hello my system has blown aswell how did you disable the bulb the clocks upon removal seemed like a sealed unit so i put them back in any tips ?


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

ricknick74 said:


> hello my system has blown aswell how did you disable the bulb the clocks upon removal seemed like a sealed unit so i put them back in any tips ?


How did your system blow?


----------



## m1ac_drew (Apr 2, 2002)

Is resetting the error code possible with a standard OBD-II tool (mine can reset other error codes on my other cars, haven't tried it on the GT-R), or does it require something more specific?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I have done this today for a customer who unfortunately had his PSS fire leaving a light on the dash, its the first one ive reverse engineered as I normally disable the system for track cars before the system fires so it can be put back to stock, however this worked and his dash light was extinguished.


----------

